# Chainstay protection on HP frames



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I've never been able to get a chainstay protector to fit and stick to the HP stay on my C40. Now even the protector (the clear plastic 3M one) lovingly and carefully shaped and applied by my LBS is peeling off the HP chainstay of my otherwise immaculate new C50.

Has anyone thought of a solution to this slightly irritating problem?

CC


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Protection*

I use either the "peel and stick" laminating film for documents from an office supply store (also good for where the cables rub the headtube) or the heavy-duty packing tape.

On my C-50 I just cut a piece to go on the top surface, not trying to wrap around the corners. It's nice and hot here, but if you're in a colder climate, use a hairdryer to make the material nice and flixible.


----------

